# YS240TB Auger Gearbox Oil



## bryan banks (Jun 13, 2016)

Does anyone here know how to check the oil level for the auger gearbox on a YS240TB? The box looks very different than a 624 or 828 (it's pointy in the front). The only plug I can see is on the left side near the bottom of the box (drain plug?) so I'm guessing you have to drain it, tip the blower on its side and refill with a prescribed amount of 80-90 but I don't know how much oil to refill. 

Also, if anyone needs some traction drive oil (Shimpo TD-22) I have a couple spare quarts that I purchased last winter.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi bryan banks,
Welcome to the forum.......!

I will check the manual later an let you know, it should have the oil amount that it takes on it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yamaha YS240tb(Ricky)

Worm Gear Oil: SAE90
Capacity: 80cm(cubic) (2.9 Imp oz, 2.7 US oz)


----------



## bryan banks (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks hsblowersfan! This is really helpful.


----------



## YS240RICKY (Dec 19, 2018)

do you know the spec and quantity for the hydro drive oil?


----------

